# Practicing calling.



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I was getting the new calls going while I was driving down the road with my windows down and this young couple pull up next to me at a red light and after hearing my calling they look at me like im crazy or somthing. So bein the nice guy that I am I pull out the elk call and blow it a cpl of times and they drive away. Im still wondering what they must of thought of my calling


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha! I live in an apartment right now and do a lot of calling in my office with the window open (which faces the courtyard). I am sure people think I am a bit crazy too. We've been out calling in the preserves behind the apartment for the last 2 nights. My wife was talking to her friend yesterday and she was like "Oh wow, that was you guys??". She heard it.... what I don't think she realizes is that I wasn't near as loud as the big alpha male that was howling back at me. Most of these people have no idea what's hanging out in the woods behind their apartments.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL very true but after thinking about it I wish there car would have been for sale so I could use the anger management I read on them Im still LMAO at that


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

I wail on mine sometimes at work.

One time a guy goes "What are you some kind of freak?"

I shot back " Yep, just like you and your crappy rap music!"

More brainless people that have not a clue of the finer things in life.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Black_Wolf said:


> I wail on mine sometimes at work.
> 
> One time a guy goes "What are you some kind of freak?"
> 
> ...


True dat, dawg.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I take the howler out in the backyard sometimes to get the coyotes (as well as all of the local dogs) going nuts. All of my neighbors hate me....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Swampbuck10pt made me a howler that is the absolutely loudest I have ever heard, I can light that baby up out my upstairs window and scare the heck out of the neighbors.


----------



## devildog (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha we were in Walmart one night and just so happened I had my howlers so just for ***** and giggles I decided to hit the howler. Now that moment was priceless. lmao


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT devildog. I invite you to go to the New Member page and tell us something about yourself. http://www.predatortalk.com/members-cabin/1173-new-members-introduce-yourselves-here.html


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I practice quite a bit in my car on my hour drive to or from work. I get a laugh quite often when people look at me like I am an idiot. I have barked, howled, and yelped at my fair share of gawkers that can't keep their eyes to themselves. usually it gets a good laugh out of them but I have also been told that I was a number one caller a few times as well.

I did start to think the other day after a close call about how bad it would suck to real end someone with my howler in my mouth. I can only imagine the stories that the parametics would start to tell about what I was doing.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I was calling in the car a few days ago and it dawned on me that I looked like i was hitting on a pipe. Thankfully that's pretty common around here so I fit right in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that they have a prescription for that !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I took my e-caller outside once and put on yote dominace call and all of the dogs in the area that was barking got quite. It lasted about 15 min. before they started again. This last summer a bear was seen by my wife in the yard beside our place. The military is shooting some wolves that are getting too aggressive.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I was calling in the car a few days ago and it dawned on me that I looked like i was hitting on a pipe. Thankfully that's pretty common around here so I fit right in.


which Chris...calling or hitting a pipe ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That may explain the parking problem !!
Duuude you know we're just kidding you ? right?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> which Chris...calling or hitting a pipe ???


The pipe for sure. Ever been to Austin? lol

YD - you're not right


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes I used to live in south Texas. I have a cousin witch OAC has some thing in common with. That has a ranch right in the middle of Blanco, not to far from you. I have family around New Braunfels, San Antonio, Castroville, and Hondo. Ill be goin down next month or so, and yes im taking my gear and killing some predators lol.....
So i know how many pipes and what not you see driving around...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for noticing. Dropped on my head as a child...


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Lol! I do the same thing! All of my pratice is in my truck while I'm on the road. It is a great time to do it unless you are driving behind me and keep running over all of the predators crossing the road! Lmao


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Its ok Chris....I know your parking issue was more related to um...well ? lets see...ahhh....a error of the road and not the driver.

Yote...be sure take your cousin. Life is not an adventure without the comedian !


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

ive learned to to play with turkey calls while driveing about hit one one day playing with a call and i was playing with a call one day and it was real windy and a women was outside in robe and gust blew it open o mercy about swallowed the call so calling and driveing i dont do no more lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Talk about your distress call ! LOL WWWAAAAAAAAA.......wwAAAAAAAA


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

about was if it went down my throat much more but on the other hand thinking now a good coaxer would have been good lol


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Good one Furtaker! I test the first calls of a new design in my shed. This keeps the better half from killing me. If the neighborhood domestic dogs start barking that's the first plus. If the blue jays come around that's the second. From there I will take it to the field. But guilty is the calling while driving. The predators behind you gettin road rash cracked me up. I checked out the live/field caught rabbits on youtube to get my start as to what I should sound like. I played it on my laptop and video taped it on my phone and I play it on the way to the hunt. I also listened to the championships online sometimes youtube had the results. Especially the yote calling open reed and mouth reeds. It's out there but you have to look. Good stuff.


----------

